# Ronald Peter Lorne Anderson (RCR)



## DAA (25 Feb 2014)

http://www.oromoctofh.com/obituaries/86418

RIP....


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Feb 2014)

RIP Sgt.    
  
To the family, friends and comrades in arms of Sgt Anderson, please accept our condolences.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Feb 2014)

RIP


----------

